# [ROM][ICS]Ganbarou GT-P7500 CM9.0.0 RC0 nightly



## beegee_tokyo (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok, some updates here for my Android ROM build from CyanogenMod sources.

*Changes in version 0.6:*
Updated to latest CM9 code.
Updated to latest pershoot kernel.
Added Ganbarou wallpapers.
New bootanimation. Thanks to jtdo!!!!!
*Changes in version 0.5:*

Hopefully fixed Settings ForceClose issue
Added LiveWallpapers Picker and NoWallpaperOption back to ROM. But no LiveWallpapers in the ROM
Updated to latest CM9/Google Sources
*Changes in version 0.4*:

Removed CyanogenMod stuff:
CyanogenMod wallpapers
LiveWallpapers
CyanogenMod Statistics
Profiles
ROMManager

Google Apps included in the ROM. No more need to flash Google Apps separate. Included GMail and YouTube (in data folder, so they can easily be updated).
Wipe of cache and dalvik-cache recommended, otherwise you might see a FC of Settings after reboot. No big issue, it will happen only once.
More stuff to come in the next version. Just be patient, I can only test on the weekends.

*Changes between Ganbarou GT ROM and CM9 ROM:*
Bootanimation
Wallpaper
Extended apn-conf.xml to include Softbank Japan APNs
Changed gps.conf to have more AGPS servers
Full working Polaris Office from stock ROM
Full working Samsung Apps from stock ROM
Added Titanium Backup and ROM Toolbox
*I want feature X?*
Let me know what you want and I will see if I can do it. You might not get it or maybe you will, this depends if I can do it and if I like it. This is the right place to ask.

*First time installing Ganbarou GT-P7500 CM9 to your Tablet (3g version), or coming from another ROM:*

Make sure you are rooted. (Plenty of thread available about how to do it)
Make sure you're running a proper working ClockworkMod-Recovery (http://droidbasement...db-blog/?p=2553). This is the latest (2012-05-24) that works with the device make sure you flash this recovery via ODIN.
Copy Ganbarou ZIP to your internal SDCard
Boot into Recovery
DO A DATA WIPE / FACTORY RESET (First Time Users)
Flash Ganbarou zip
Reboot
Enjoy!
*Upgrading from Cyanogenmod nightlies or Ganbarou nightlies:*

Copy Ganbarou ZIP to your internal SDCard
Boot into Recovery
Flash Ganbarou zip
Wipe cache partition and dalvik-cache
Reboot
*Download links:*

http://www.desire.giesecke.tk
Goo Manager
TeddyBears Mirror (maybe fastest for Europe)
*Sources:*
GitHub



> My first Android ROM build directly from CyanogenMod sources. It is right now 100% based on the CM9 sources. I build it from the sources and add some smaller mods to match my personal needs. For the future I want to work on this base and add my own improvements and changes.
> 
> *As long as these are nightly builds the date of the zip file is the version number!*
> 
> ...


*Screenshots:*


----------



## beegee_tokyo (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry guys, updates will be delayed. Since today my Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 doesn't boot anymore.
I tried
- to restore my nandroid, but it got stuck at "restoring data" and then it reboots
- to reflash a Stock-ROM with ODIN and it doesn't work, I just get some strange error message.
- to wipe everything, but again got stuck at "wipe data" and then it reboots

Sorry, until I got my tablet back to normal there will be no updates.


----------



## beegee_tokyo (Apr 21, 2012)

New Version ready.

Ok, some updates here for my Android ROM build from CyanogenMod sources.

*Changes in version 0.4*:

Removed CyanogenMod stuff:
CyanogenMod wallpapers
LiveWallpapers
CyanogenMod Statistics
Profiles
ROMManager

Google Apps included in the ROM. No more need to flash Google Apps separate. Included GMail and YouTube (in data folder, so they can easily be updated).
Wipe of cache and dalvik-cache recommended, otherwise you might see a FC of Settings after reboot. No big issue, it will happen only once.

More stuff to come in the next version. Just be patient, I can only test on the weekends.

*Changes between Ganbarou GT ROM and CM9 ROM:*

Bootanimation
Wallpaper
Extended apn-conf.xml to include Softbank Japan APNs
Changed gps.conf to have more AGPS servers
Full working Polaris Office from stock ROM
Full working Samsung Apps from stock ROM
Added Titanium Backup and ROM Toolbox

*I want feature X?*
Let me know what you want and I will see if I can do it. You might not get it or maybe you will, this depends if I can do it and if I like it. This is the right place to ask.

*First time installing Ganbarou GT-P7500 CM9 to your Tablet (3g version), or coming from another ROM:*

Make sure you are rooted. (Plenty of thread available about how to do it)
Make sure you're running a proper working ClockworkMod-Recovery (http://droidbasement.com/db-blog/?p=2553). This is the latest (2012-05-24) that works with the device make sure you flash this recovery via ODIN.
You need latests GApps, you can get it from Goo.im
Copy GApps and Ganbarou ZIPs to your internal SDCard
Boot into Recovery
DO A DATA WIPE / FACTORY RESET (First Time Users)
Flash Ganbarou zip
Flash GApps zip
Reboot
Enjoy!
*Upgrading from Cyanogenmod nightlies or Ganbarou nightlies:*

Copy Ganbarou ZIP to your internal SDCard
Boot into Recovery
Flash Ganbarou zip
Wipe cache partition and dalvik-cache
Reboot

*Download links:*

http://www.desire.giesecke.tk
Goo Manager
TeddyBears Mirror (maybe fastest for Europe)

*Sources:*
GitHub


----------



## beegee_tokyo (Apr 21, 2012)

I am trying to update at lease weekly my Ganbarou ROM for the Galaxy Tabs. (aka GT-P7500/7501/7510/7511/7100). Yes, you read correct, now I have a Galaxy Tab (GT-P7100) version as well.
Today I release the latest update for these tablets. The update includes sources to the latest RC1 release from CyanogenMod CM9 and my own upgrades.

Changes in version 0.7:
Updated to latest CM9 RC1 code.
Updated to latest pershoots kernel.
Added more Ganbarou wallpapers.
*Download links:*

http://www.desire.giesecke.tk
Goo Manager
TeddyBears Mirror (maybe fastest for Europe)
Sources:
GitHub

*Some of the wallpapers:*


----------

